# What plant is this?



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

It didn't have a tag with name but they told me and I forgot what it was. They said it was a mini.... Something lol











sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a Cyclamen.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes it does. I do not know that plant well but the bulb reminds me of Ceropegia woodii? It usually does not grow out that way though and is more of a draping/hanging plant. Something distinct about C. woodii is that it will tangle down and bulbs will form on the vines even in the absence of soil. They are very forgiving plants, very nice. Again, I do not know what it is, but could maybe be woodii. Either way, cool plant!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Cyclamen... it will not do well in a terrarium, it likes to dry out between waterings like succulents. Also, it only flowers once a year. You usually see them for sale around Valentines day as many bloom in red or pink.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm I'm thinking I might put it in my newt paludarium. On the right, right where the philedendron is The water won't get to it. It's cooler no constant water. Thoughts?










sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

its a cyclamen and it will die in there. it may sputter along for a bit but they arent tropicals. they prefer a mediterranean climate. they do best with a dry rest where all the foliage will drop. then a wetter period for flowering.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, coffee table plant it will be!



sent from my incredible...mind


----------

